# Quickley removes excess wood



## velo_tom

Jerry, I use the very same plane for my first rough cuts when squaring and dimensioning lumber (if there's a lot of material to be removed). I've also bought several of the other ECE planes and tend to use them over my metal planes. I prefer working with hand tools too for many of the reasons you site above. Since I don't have a power jointer or planer it's my only method of squaring and dimensioning. it may take a bit longer, but I prefer the activity and the feel of working wood with this method.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for your first impression reveiw on this scrubhobel /scrubplane
ECE makes excelent planes all the way thrugh there collection
and a wooden plane actuly plane a lot easyer on the boards
it has something to do with wood on wood (havn´t look into it why)
just remember to wax the sole either with wax or starin from a candleligt

You will maybee struggled to sharpen the iron
but if you make severel sticks with the same wide of the iron
and plane it with the plane while it´s new and when you plane
them lower your iron a little everytime you take a new stroke
soon you will have the full hollow form on the sticks and then you place
some sandpaper in different grits on each 
and when you have to sharpen the iron you put in a wise at the right angle 
and use the sticks straigt flat leveled 
if my point don´t get you then Chris swharz has a blog on it on popularwoodworking
as I remember

Dennis


----------



## jerryo

Thanks for that information on sharpening the iron and waxing the sole. Jerry O


----------



## Dennisgrosen

read Chrises blog he is way much better explaning theese things than I´m
and good luck with your plane

and by the way if you have thin strib on a board you have to 
get rit of but too thin to taken care of with a saw use the scrub
and hog it of starting from the far end it´s realy farster than a saw
and when you approch the line continue with the jointer
I belive as mr.Swharz this was the job it´s was invented for

Dennis


----------



## jerryo

Hi Tom, What other ECE planes do you have and which one do you recommend getting next. Thanks, Jerry


----------

